# Macclesfield Open 2016 [UK] - 30-31 July



## Mollerz (Jun 4, 2016)

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MacclesfieldOpen2016/
UKCA: http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/macclesfield-open-2016


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 4, 2016)

I was born in Macclesfield so I would love to come but unfortunately I now live about 4 1/2 hours away which is a bit far for me. :/


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 4, 2016)

Might be close enough to family for me to get permission. Are we allowed to know the venue @Mollerz?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Pretty close to my college, but I'll be back home at that time :/ Have fun everyone!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 4, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I was born in Macclesfield so I would love to come but unfortunately I now live about 4 1/2 hours away which is a bit far for me. :/


It depends whether the competition is held in Macclesfield. You never know, James could be trying to throw us off the scent!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't think I can handle so much information at once! This is closer than most comps and I might be able to go, fingers crossed.


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2016)

Probably won't go since it's so far away.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 4, 2016)

Ooo yeah, I was wondering when another UK comp would be announced. Should be able to make it.


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2016)

TDM said:


> Probably won't go since it's so far away.


Actually, I might be able to go. Not sure yet but hopefully I'll be there!


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm with SSE on this one, a bit too far!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 6, 2016)

Official now. Reg opens tonight 7pm.
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MacclesfieldOpen2016/
UKCA: http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/macclesfield-open-2016


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Jun 6, 2016)

I can come!  . It is going to be my first competition! How many competitions are there per year?


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2016)

TheSpeedCuber890 said:


> How many competitions are there per year?


Here's a list of all past UK comps. Over the past few years (2013 onwards) there have been 8-9.


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you think every year it'll increase?


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 6, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> It depends whether the competition is held in Macclesfield. You never know, James could be trying to throw us off the scent!


Yeah it's in Macclesfield all right


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 6, 2016)

TheSpeedCuber890 said:


> Do you think every year it'll increase?


i think we're pretty much saturated with competitions right now, so i don't think the number per year will increase too much.

i might try and make the saturday of this one, at least


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Jun 6, 2016)

Can't wait for the competition! Also , how many events will there be? In a UK competition this year , will it ever be possible for some events to have 4 rounds?


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 6, 2016)

TheSpeedCuber890 said:


> Can't wait for the competition! Also , how many events will there be? In a UK competition this year , will it ever be possible for some events to have 4 rounds?


Schedule should be released shortly, but there will 16 different events held at this competition. As for the number of rounds, that may be decided by how many people turn up, but I highly doubt that there will be 4 rounds in anything other than 333, and that may not happen.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 6, 2016)

Alex holt said:


> Schedule should be released shortly, but there will 16 different events held at this competition. As for the number of rounds, that may be decided by how many people turn up, but I highly doubt that there will be 4 rounds in anything other than 333, and that may not happen.


All except feet and mega going by the WCA page?


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 6, 2016)

TheSpeedCuber890 said:


> What events are you all doing? I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Feet , Pyraminx , Skewb and Megaminx.


Bob is right


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 6, 2016)

TheSpeedCuber890 said:


> What events are you all doing? I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Feet , Pyraminx , Skewb and Megaminx.



If you wait for registration to start, then you'll be able to see what events people are registered for on the WCA site.

Hope you enjoy your first comp. Cheers.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 6, 2016)

Reg is open

1. Evan Clock
2. Ryan More Clock
3. Louis etc
4. Joey Slowey
5. Mark Rivers
Congrats to the winners of the first event


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 6, 2016)

https://gyazo.com/7023f67826ab7e7d1dbacc1dd5ea18a6

damnit  there's no schedule so i just signed up for all non-BLD events, I will probably only come on the Saturday though so I imagine I will have to drop a few events...


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2016)

Big blind AND multi. You guys are my new favourite organisers .


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 6, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> Reg is open
> 
> 1. Evan Clock
> 2. Ryan More Clock
> ...



I'm happy to settle for 8th place.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> Congrats to the winners of the first event


Just like with cubing, it felt like it was physically impossible for my fingers to refresh any faster, and yet I was still only 5th


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 6, 2016)

18th. All prepared to register and people start phoning me. Pesky birthday. Speaking of which, my new niece is due to be born that weekend which is a little inconsiderate but knowing the rest of the that side of the family she's bound to be late.


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> 18th. All prepared to register and people start phoning me. Pesky birthday. Speaking of which, my new niece is due to be born that weekend which is a little inconsiderate but knowing the rest of the that side of the family she's bound to be late.


[offtopic]
Happy birthday!
[/offtopic]


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 6, 2016)

TDM said:


> [offtopic]
> Happy birthday!
> [/offtopic]


Ta!


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 6, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Big blind AND multi. You guys are my new favourite organisers .


Thanks very much !!!
<3 <3


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 6, 2016)

Something didn't go well with my reg, so can one of the organisers please change my events to 2,3,4, OH, FMC, pyra and clock please? Cheers!


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 6, 2016)

ronaldm said:


> Something didn't go well with my reg, so can one of the organisers please change my events to 2,3,4, OH, FMC, pyra and clock please? Cheers!


Yeah that should be changed now.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 7, 2016)

Unfortunately its the same weekend I'm leaving on holiday.
It was a bit far anyway.
Looking forward to the later comps in the year though!


----------



## Thecuberrr (Jun 11, 2016)

I can't make this one I'm afraid


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 11, 2016)

Any news when the schedule will be posted? It would be helpful to those of us who need to plan around it.


----------



## joeteee (Jun 11, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MacclesfieldOpen2016/
> UKCA: http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/macclesfield-open-2016



Is there an email or something for the organisers? It's just I run a UK cubing shop and it'd be great to come down and sponsor the event with a few cubes!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 11, 2016)

joeteee said:


> Is there an email or something for the organisers? It's just I run a UK cubing shop and it'd be great to come down and sponsor the event with a few cubes!


Click their names on the WCA page.


----------



## joeteee (Jun 11, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Click their names on the WCA page.



I'm getting in touch now, thankyou very much!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 18, 2016)

Considering going to this. Before I book anything, does anyone have a room they're looking to share? Fri-Mon or nearest offer.


----------



## Sidster (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm not going to be able to make it unfortunately, if I can be taken off the competitors list please.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2016)

potential room sharing (with me) message me


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 25, 2016)

Is ten events £15 or £20? Currently listed as both on UKCA, I'd guess "10 or more" is meant to be "more than 10".


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 26, 2016)

Sidster said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it unfortunately, if I can be taken off the competitors list please.


Yes I can, what's your name?


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 26, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Is ten events £15 or £20? Currently listed as both on UKCA, I'd guess "10 or more" is meant to be "more than 10".


10 events is £15


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 26, 2016)

When might we get the schedule please? I have family to plan around.


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 26, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> When might we get the schedule please? I have family to plan around.


Hi. I made a schedule weeks ago but James M said he wanted to make some changes to it. I dont know when he'll make those changes but it will be on the UKCA website as soon as.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 26, 2016)

Alex holt said:


> Hi. I made a schedule weeks ago but James M said he wanted to make some changes to it. I dont know when he'll make those changes but it will be on the UKCA website as soon as.


Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## Sidster (Jun 29, 2016)

Alex holt said:


> Yes I can, what's your name?


Jesse Tipton


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 29, 2016)

Sidster said:


> Jesse Tipton


Ok. Done.


----------



## LoveYuLongTime (Jun 30, 2016)

I have just registered, it will be my first competition and i am looking forward to it. 
Just one question if someone could clear it up, do we pay on the day? I am assuming so.


----------



## Alex holt (Jun 30, 2016)

LoveYuLongTime said:


> I have just registered, it will be my first competition and i am looking forward to it.
> Just one question if someone could clear it up, do we pay on the day? I am assuming so.


Yes you do. £10 for 1-5 events. £15 for 6-10. £20 for 11+ events.


----------



## LoveYuLongTime (Jun 30, 2016)

Alex holt said:


> Yes you do. £10 for 1-5 events. £15 for 6-10. £20 for 11+ events.


Awesome. Thank you for the speedy reply. Cannot wait.


----------



## Berd (Jun 30, 2016)

LoveYuLongTime said:


> I have just registered, it will be my first competition and i am looking forward to it.
> Just one question if someone could clear it up, do we pay on the day? I am assuming so.


Pay on the day is the norm for UK comps.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 5, 2016)

Still waiting on a schedule?

Can you at least give an idea? I.e. which events on what day?


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 5, 2016)

Schedule


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 5, 2016)

Sunday:
13:45 One-Handed round 1
14:00 Rubik's Cube round 2

Tight squeeze!


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 5, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Sunday:
> 13:45 One-Handed round 1
> 14:00 Rubik's Cube round 2
> 
> Tight squeeze!



Whoops, I blame the fact I did this at 1am


----------



## Ollie (Jul 18, 2016)

Goals:

5BLD: NR
3BLD: sub-40 mean

Tear up Macclesfield.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2016)

Who hacked Ollie's account?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 18, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Tear up Macclesfield.


Macclesfield can withstand a fair bit of tearing. You might want to focus your practice on that.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 18, 2016)

Changed my mind about a couple of events, please may I be removed from 6x6 and added to FMC?

On other matters, I have a rubbish phone (Amazon Fire ... didn't seem like such a bad idea at the time) and can't get Pokemon Go to work. I'm not too bothered, but if I still don't have any success then a pint (or equivalent) for anyone that can sort it out.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 19, 2016)

There's a good possibility that I may only be around for the Saturday. I'm once again in a bit of a penniless situation, and am not feeling too great about the idea of paying a hotel bill right now.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 24, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Changed my mind about a couple of events, please may I be removed from 6x6 and added to FMC?


Bump, I noticed this hadn't been updated yet on WCA.

Goals:
-3BLD sub-1 mean
-Overtake Mollerz in metric KinchRanks (KinchRanks without feet)


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm afraid I won't be able to attend the comp at all, unfortunately. Making this the first UK comp that I have missed since I started attending comps. Oh well, it was a good year running.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 25, 2016)

Okay, I'm still just going to come for the Saturday so can I be removed from all except: Clock, 2x2, Pyraminx, 4x4, 6x6.

Looking to whet my appetite ahead of ABHC!

Goals:
Clock - don't fail
2x2x2 - sub-4 pls
Pyraminx - not practised in months lol
4x4x4 - 45/50
6x6x6 - 3:15/3:30


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 25, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Changed my mind about a couple of events, please may I be removed from 6x6 and added to FMC?





ryanj92 said:


> Okay, I'm still just going to come for the Saturday so can I be removed from all except: Clock, 2x2, Pyraminx, 4x4, 6x6.


Both done.


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 25, 2016)

Goals time:

4x4: PB single and average (which means my real goal is to get at least one sub 1:30 single)
MBLD: 4/4
BLD: PB single
6x6: Get a single
Skewb: Sub 10 single
First competition for a while for me and the boy... looking forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2016)

TDM said:


> Goals for Macclesfield:
> 
> 3x3: Sub-10 average/Sub-9 single
> 4x4: PB average
> ...



Exams made me so much slower that I don't think most of these are possible. New goals:

3x3: Sub-11.5 average/sub-9.5 single
4x4: PB average
2x2: Sub-2 single
3OH: Sub-18 average/sub-16 single
3BLD: success
MultiBLD: success

EDIT: and please can I borrow a blindfold from someone again?


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 26, 2016)

Goals:

Clock: sub 14.30 single, sub 17.19 avg (so I get placed 11th in The Netherlands, right behind Mats)

Other events: PB's would be nice, but not too fuzzed tbf.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2016)

Is anybody selling any cubes/are any shops attending? I'm in the market for some new 5x5x5+ to replace my dying ShengShou puzzles...


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 28, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> Is anybody selling any cubes/are any shops attending? I'm in the market for some new 5x5x5+ to replace my dying ShengShou puzzles...


I have a Weipo (2x2), Weilong GTS (3x3), and Bochuang (5x5) available to buy, all black plastic and unopened.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2016)

Evan Liu said:


> I have a Weipo (2x2), Weilong GTS (3x3), and Bochuang (5x5) available to buy, all black plastic and unopened.


Nice - can I have first dibs on the Weilong and the Bochuang? What do you want for them?


----------



## Gastonite (Jul 28, 2016)

ronaldm said:


> Goals:
> 
> Clock: sub 14.30 single, sub 17.19 avg (so I get placed 11th in The Netherlands, right behind Mats)
> 
> Other events: PB's would be nice, but not too fuzzed tbf.



"Right behind Mats". I'm sure that there's some kind of joke I could make about that but I just can't bring myself to be that crude.

I'll be arriving on Friday if anybody is about and fancies a(some) pint(s), if not then see you all Saturday!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 28, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice - can I have first dibs on the Weilong and the Bochuang? What do you want for them?


Check your PMs.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone got a spare bed for Friday night?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm there tomorrow from around half 6 at the Travelodge. Up for hanging out in a pub with whoever is around.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2016)

I'll be getting to the Travelodge in about half an hour I think. Is anyone else getting there this early?


----------



## Alex holt (Jul 29, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> Is anybody selling any cubes/are any shops attending? I'm in the market for some new 5x5x5+ to replace my dying ShengShou puzzles...


I've been trying to get in contact with a new UK based cube shop, but he hasn't been replying to my e-mails so I dunno if he'll come.


----------



## Alex holt (Jul 29, 2016)

Evan Liu said:


> Both done.


Cheers Evan


----------



## Alex holt (Jul 29, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> Okay, I'm still just going to come for the Saturday so can I be removed from all except: Clock, 2x2, Pyraminx, 4x4, 6x6.
> 
> Looking to whet my appetite ahead of ABHC!
> 
> ...


Do you still want to do FMC?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 29, 2016)

Alex holt said:


> Do you still want to do FMC?



Nope - it's unlikely i'll be there for the FMC start time! And thanks for the info re shops.


----------



## Alex holt (Jul 29, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> Nope - it's unlikely i'll be there for the FMC start time! And thanks for the info re shops.


K. No probs. Just wondering. I notice these sorts of things......;D


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 29, 2016)

Who else is here? I'm round the corner from the Travelodge getting food with Alex.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Who else is here? I'm round the corner from the Travelodge getting food with Alex.


I'm in the Travelodge. Alex is the only person I've seen so far so I don't know if anyone else is here.


----------



## Gastonite (Jul 29, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Who else is here? I'm round the corner from the Travelodge getting food with Alex.



We'll be there at about 10, we'll be the guys drinking and solving cubes in the travelodge bar. 

Hope to see some people there.


----------



## Alex holt (Jul 29, 2016)

Gastonite said:


> We'll be there at about 10, we'll be the guys drinking and solving cubes in the travelodge bar.
> 
> Hope to see some people there.


Sounds like a good night!


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2016)

Gastonite said:


> We'll be there at about 10, we'll be the guys drinking and solving cubes in the travelodge bar.
> 
> Hope to see some people there.


I'll come and say hi but I probably won't stay for long - don't want to be too tired for the comp!


----------



## Alex holt (Jul 29, 2016)

TDM said:


> I'll come and say hi but I probably won't stay for long - don't want to be too tired for the comp!


Same here, but will be up at 6.30 to go and set up.


----------



## Gastonite (Jul 29, 2016)

So we're at the travel lodge and they've messed up and we're without a room! Has this happened to anybody else?

Send me a text if you're about 07719233315.

EDIT: And we're in! See you all tomorrow.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 29, 2016)

That stinks. Any luck finding an alternative?


----------



## Gastonite (Jul 29, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> That stinks. Any luck finding an alternative?



Thansk man, after a lot of panic they've put us in a different room, seems like a simple solution that they could have offered us 45 minutes ago but oh well!


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 29, 2016)

Panic over.


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2016)

Worst competition so far for times; I had so many penalties. I almost had one average round of 3x3 but +2ed an 11. It was fun though!



TDM said:


> 3x3: Sub-11.5 average/sub-9.5 single
> 4x4: PB average
> 2x2: Sub-2 single
> 3OH: Sub-18 average


Nowhere near any of them. I didn't even make 2x2/4x4 finals, which I didn't even think would need to be goals!




> /sub-16 single
> 3BLD: success
> MultiBLD: success


Did all of these. 3BLD was bad but the 14.63 OH single was great. Did safety on Multi but still didn't get 100% - yet I still beat my unofficial PB.

Goals for next competition:
3x3: Sub-10 average
OH: podium
Multi: 8 points


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 31, 2016)

Great competition. Thanks to the organisers and delegates for their hard work in putting this together.

I thought this was a good venue and would be glad to go to another event in Macc if there was another to be held there in the future.

Cheers all.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 31, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Great competition. Thanks to the organisers and delegates for their hard work in putting this together.
> 
> I thought this was a good venue and would be glad to go to another event in Macc if there was another to be held there in the future.
> 
> Cheers all.


Took the words right out of my onscreen keyboard. Great venue. Well planned comp and well run. Everything seemed to finish on time or early. Macclesfield is a fun place to go out but maybe the pubs could be more strict on the riff-raff they let in.

DYK

Mark got a 5BLD 
I got more PBs than expected 
OH sucks
Sleep is overrated 
Adam set a pyraminx PB 
3.35s


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 31, 2016)

bubbagrub said:


> Goals time:
> 
> 4x4: PB single and average (which means my real goal is to get at least one sub 1:30 single)
> MBLD: 4/4
> ...



Yay! Almost got all of those -- just missed MBLD by 1 point. Now I want to go for 5 next time.

Great competition. Really good venue, everything ran to time, nice to see lots of new competitors and old friends and lots of fun. Congrats to Alex, for winning 3x3, and to everyone else for all the NRs and medals -- lots of impressive stuff. And thanks, as ever, to the organisers for doing such a sterling job.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 31, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Macclesfield is a fun place to go out but maybe the pubs could be more strict on the riff-raff they let in.



Thom?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 31, 2016)

To echo the others, another great comp, and many thanks to the organisers and UKCA team for all their hard work. See you in Sheffield


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 31, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Thom?


Ha ha 

Who are you in real life @1973486?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 31, 2016)

Failed my goals badly but still had fun. Hope to see everyone again next time I manage to go to a comp.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for a fantastic comp guys, even if I could only make one day of it.

Beat my clock average by over a second, 4x4x4 PB's went from 45/49 to 39/45, and 6x6x6 from 3:23/3:32 to 2:59/3:12. So yeah, pleased with my results!

See you in a month


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 1, 2016)

ronaldm said:


> Goals:
> 
> Clock: sub 14.30 single, sub 17.19 avg (so I get placed 11th in The Netherlands, right behind Mats)
> 
> Other events: PB's would be nice, but not too fuzzed tbf.



Did get clock single PB, but DNFed average, sow I'll have to get that one in Sheffield.
Sub-25 3x3 single, but ruined my avg, so sub-30 average will come up at ABHC.
Managed to shave 0.03s off of my 2x2 PB, despite not touching it for 4 months.
Finally made soft cut for OH 
Messed up all of my 4x4 solves again.

So all in all a good comp 


Much fun was had, comp went smoothly, good venue, so can't complain really


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Who are you in real life @1973486?


Don't reveal his identity, he'll get banned again lol. 

Really wish I could've made it to this one. Hope to see you all in October!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 2, 2016)

Berd said:


> Don't reveal his identity, he'll get banned again lol.



Or give away his identity by revealing that he was once banned before?


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Or give away his identity by revealing that he was once banned before?


He's not the only UK cuber to be banned before haha.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 2, 2016)

Berd said:


> He's not the only UK cuber to be banned before haha.



He didn't say he was from the UK either, so you've just narrowed it down to like two or three people.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I know who it is now. 

Where can I find the MBLD scrambles please? I want to know where I messed up.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 2, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Where can I find the MBLD scrambles please? I want to know where I messed up.



*Group* *No.* *Scramble*
A #1 R2 F2 U R2 D U R2 D' B L D B R2 F' L B' F2 U L2 Fw' Uw
A #2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R D2 L2 R B2 U2 B' D F2 L' D' F' L' D2 U' B' Uw2 

http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=MacclesfieldOpen2016


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 2, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> *Group* *No.* *Scramble*
> A #1 R2 F2 U R2 D U R2 D' B L D B R2 F' L B' F2 U L2 Fw' Uw
> A #2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R D2 L2 R B2 U2 B' D F2 L' D' F' L' D2 U' B' Uw2
> 
> http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=MacclesfieldOpen2016


Thanks


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 3, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> *Group* *No.* *Scramble*
> A #1 R2 F2 U R2 D U R2 D' B L D B R2 F' L B' F2 U L2 Fw' Uw
> A #2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R D2 L2 R B2 U2 B' D F2 L' D' F' L' D2 U' B' Uw2
> 
> http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=MacclesfieldOpen2016



Thanks Shaky! Now I know where I went wrong with my MBLD attempt -- it was such a stupid thing: I memoed U instead of V in my final pair of corner targets. And I really should have spotted it during execution because it was a corner twist... Ah well.


----------



## Alex holt (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for coming, it was a pleasure to organise. As for future Macclesfield based competitions, I am hoping to make it an annual thing, if I can get the venue that is!


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Aug 7, 2016)

Alex holt said:


> Thanks everyone for coming, it was a pleasure to organise. As for future Macclesfield based competitions, I am hoping to make it an annual thing, if I can get the venue that is!



Thanks for hosting it!


----------

